# Newbie Question



## rpriore (Feb 17, 2009)

So, i've never fired a handgun but am looking to buy. My question is if I go to my local gun shop/range where they do rent handguns does someone normally instruct you on the range as how to properly operate and fire which ever handgun you choose to rent.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rpriore said:


> So, i've never fired a handgun but am looking to buy. My question is if I go to my local gun shop/range where they do rent handguns does someone normally instruct you on the range as how to properly operate and fire which ever handgun you choose to rent.


No, generally that is what's called a class. You pay extra for that. If you don't know the ins and outs, get a good period of instruction before heading out to rent. Most shops with ranges that do rentals will have some sort of basic handgun class available.

Class first, shoot later. If they don't have a class, try and find a local NRA instructor and take a First Steps Pistol or Basic Pistol Class.

FIND A NRA CLASS 

Here's basic pistol courses in FL



> UNITED STATES OF AMERICA - Florida
> 
> View all courses in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA - Florida | Return to Search form
> 
> ...


----------



## rpriore (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for the info this reeally does help alot.

Rick


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Every range I have ever been to that rented guns had a basic run-through of how to operate the weapons. This is part customer service, part liability insurance. I am sure the person working the counter will gladly show you how the gun works without making you take an entire class.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Every range I have ever been to that rented guns had a basic run-through of how to operate the weapons. This is part customer service, part liability insurance. I am sure the person working the counter will gladly show you how the gun works without making you take an entire class.


That's exactly how it's been at every range/store I've been to. :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Ask the personnel at your local gun range if they do that, my guess is they would for general safety reasons.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rpriore said:


> So, i've never fired a handgun but am looking to buy . My question is if I go to my local gun shop/range where they do rent handguns does someone normally instruct you on the range as how to properly operate and fire which ever handgun you choose to rent.


Paying particular attention to the text in blue...

Take a class. I know you've had and shot rifles before, but handguns are a little different. The range you go to may or may not give the basic run down, make sure you ask them to do so, hopefully the chucklhead behind the counter will know how to operate the gun. Even then, I still think you will be better off with any kind of class prior to going out to the gunshop solo to make your first purchase/first time shooting a pistol. Be an educated consumer, be proactive, make sound choices. A quality period of instruction is money well spent. :smt023


----------



## rpriore (Feb 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Paying particular attention to the text in blue...
> 
> Take a class. I know you've had and shot rifles before, but handguns are a little different. The range you go to may or may not give the basic run down, make sure you ask them to do so, hopefully the chucklhead behind the counter will know how to operate the gun. Even then, I still think you will be better off with any kind of class prior to going out to the gunshop solo to make your first purchase/first time shooting a pistol. Be an educated consumer, be proactive, make sound choices. A quality period of instruction is money well spent. :smt023


Thanks again for the help. I just booked with an instructer for march 3rd for a basic handgun course. BTW is there is there a norm in time length for these courses because he is telling me it is about an hour long, I was just assuming that they would run a little longer than an hour, but then again i've never taken a course like this so I really wouldn't know.

Rick


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rpriore said:


> Thanks again for the help. I just booked with an instructer for march 3rd for a basic handgun course. BTW is there is there a norm in time length for these courses because he is telling me it is about an hour long, I was just assuming that they would run a little longer than an hour, but then again i've never taken a course like this so I really wouldn't know.
> 
> Rick


If it's a one on one class, dealing with autos only an hour should be OK for a good basic class on the finer points of shooting for a beginner.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

rpriore said:


> I just booked with an instructer for march 3rd for a basic handgun course.


That's a very wise decision. :smt023


----------



## rpriore (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, this is a one on one class. $60 for the hour plus the cost of ammo.
I'm so excited I feel like i'm going on my first date all over again :smt168


----------



## EZ1 (Feb 21, 2009)

rpriore said:


> So, i've never fired a handgun but am looking to buy. My question is if I go to my local gun shop/range where they do rent handguns does someone normally instruct you on the range as how to properly operate and fire which ever handgun you choose to rent.


The advice given regarding a class is first rate. After the class (I would recommend the NRA basic pistol, class room and hands on experience) then you might want to visit one or more of your local gun clubs (your class instructor will probably be a good source, or either try the NRA's website and look for places to shoot in your area or contact the NRA directly and ask for a list of clubs in your area, and go to the clubs, talk to them about what guns they might recommend. Listen to the guys who will offer to take you to the range and try some of their's, the guys with all the advice but no offer to try a few out are usually the armchair shooters.


----------

